# Stuck Router Bit in Triton MOF001C



## ABlackOrchid (Dec 1, 2010)

Help.

Everytime, the router bit get suck in the collet of my Triton MOF001C. 

Do you have any suggestions on how to avoid the problem? 
Now, I have a stuck bit that won't come out. It shouldn't be this difficult to remove bits. 

Thanks,
Allen


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

ABlackOrchid said:


> Help.
> 
> Everytime, the router bit get suck in the collet of my Triton MOF001C.
> 
> ...


Hi Allen - I haven't got a triton but collets are all pretty much the same. Have you got the bit/collet completely out of the router yet? May need to give the nut a couple of taps with a small hammer to get it completely out and then you should be able to punch the bit out from the bottom. Check and make sure the collet and shank is completely clean. I'm assuming it happens with different bits. May have a deformed collet that isn't releasing.
Good Luck


----------



## ABlackOrchid (Dec 1, 2010)

I figured-out what I was doing wrong. When loosening the collet nut, I thought I was hitting a "hard-stop" (i.e., the nut would no longer loosen easily). When I finally loosened the nut beyond this tight-point, the bit came out easily. I just needed to de-torque the collet nut beyond the tight-point.

Thanks,
Allen


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

Another suggestion. When you install a router bit, don't bottom it out, pull it back about 1/16" before you tighten the collet nut or drop a small rubber O ring in the collet hole to cushion the end of th bit shaft. Router bits that have been inserted all the way in will sometimes get stuck there.

Charley


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

ABlackOrchid said:


> I figured-out what I was doing wrong. When loosening the collet nut, I thought I was hitting a "hard-stop" (i.e., the nut would no longer loosen easily). When I finally loosened the nut beyond this tight-point, the bit came out easily. I just needed to de-torque the collet nut beyond the tight-point.
> 
> Thanks,
> Allen


Hi Allen - My bad Should have realized that it probably had a self-releasing collet. Most of the newer ones have that.


----------



## bebop (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi I just bought the same router and my 1/4 inch bits all get stuck I have to pound them in and when done use a punch to get them out. I think they gave me a bad collet. Any ideas. It is loosened all the way and no luck the bit is like glued in the collet and it is all of my 1/4 inch bits


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

bebop said:


> Hi I just bought the same router and my 1/4 inch bits all get stuck I have to pound them in and when done use a punch to get them out. I think they gave me a bad collet. Any ideas. It is loosened all the way and no luck the bit is like glued in the collet and it is all of my 1/4 inch bits


Hi Bob - does that router use a collet or an adapter for 1/4" shank bits? If you have the collet and nut completely out of the router, like in your hand, and the bit is hard to get in, it is probably the collet. I would, however, put a caliper on the bit shank if the set is a recent acquisition and hasn't been used in another router.

May want to start a new thread as these things can get lost when tied to old threads.


----------



## bebop (Jan 23, 2011)

hi i have the collet in my hand i am upset with this I have many bits with 1/4inch shanks went out yesterday and replaced some of them with 1/2 shanks. I am trying to contact triton USA not luck so far. thanks


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

bebop said:


> hi i have the collet in my hand i am upset with this I have many bits with 1/4inch shanks went out yesterday and replaced some of them with 1/2 shanks. I am trying to contact triton USA not luck so far. thanks


Two questions - Have you measured the shanks on the bits? and, do you have a 1/4" collet or are you using a 1/2-1/4" adapter sleeve?


----------



## bebop (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi Thanks for the help. I have the 1/4 collet and I have not measured the bits but I have used them all in a Ridgid router with not problems. I am trying to reach Triton but so far no luck. I need to ask them where to get the dust hose as well.


----------



## gallianp (Oct 13, 2009)

bebop said:


> Hi Thanks for the help. I have the 1/4 collet and I have not measured the bits but I have used them all in a Ridgid router with not problems. I am trying to reach Triton but so far no luck. I need to ask them where to get the dust hose as well.


Bonnie Brennan
Inside Sales Representative
HTC Products, Inc.
6520 Bethuy Road
Fair Haven, MI 48023
Welcome to HTC Products, Inc.
Welcome to Portamate.com
Triton Tools | Home
586-725-2706 Direct
586-716-8266 Fax


----------



## bebop (Jan 23, 2011)

I have a new 1/4" collet on the way. They were very helpful. Especially Theresa she thought I may have received a metric collet by mistake. I am hoping it comes in today I need it for a project tha I only have 1/4 inch shank bits.


----------



## bebop (Jan 23, 2011)

Yes new replacement collet is in and works great no more 1/4 inch bits getting stuck other was metric for sure. Thanks for all you help and thanks to Theresa for getting the problem rectified.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi Bob

If you've no use for that 6mm collet I could find a use for it. I do have a few 6mm bits.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## bebop (Jan 23, 2011)

I have not use for it,just in the drawer but I am here in usa not sure how to get it to you


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

hi Bob

Thanks ! I'll check who is coming over to here from the States. I've often clients coming over at some point. If it had been a couple of weeks ago Regis would have brought it. I'm seeing him here in two days. He'll be the first list member I've actually met !

Cheers

Peter


----------



## eowyn (Sep 20, 2015)

ABlackOrchid. Thank you. Had the same problem.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

ABlackOrchid said:


> Help.
> 
> Everytime, the router bit get suck in the collet of my Triton MOF001C.
> 
> ...


this PDF....


----------

